# Honestly how important is nutrition and "clean eating"?



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

When I stated lifting around 3 and a half years ago I was a pigeon chested narrow shouldered fat bellied mess. Now I sure as f don't look like something off the front cover of men's fitness and too be honest I'm not bothered by that. But now I look completely different. I wear a 44inch blazer or a large t shirt. I wear a 17 inch collar shirt. And I've got a 32inch waist. I've definitely bulked up and my Mrs says I look decent in a pair of briefs lol.

Over those years my nutrition has been shitt. Pizza, McDonald's, Burger King, I love kfc.. Spag Bol, chilli, I eat microwave meals at lunch. Crisp sandwiches ffs!! Anything I fancy I eat.. I do eat a lot off eggs for vitamins.

my protein is around 150g a day I'd say

im 5'9 and 14 5.

when I started I was a little under 13st

so basically is "clean eating" either bro science or is it really only important when you want abs and low body fat. Sub 10%?

Whos to say that if I continued to eat what I'm eating but just drop the Cals I'll get the same result as those that weigh food and only eat chicken and rice?

just interested to hear what you think


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

So another iifym debate it is..


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

So many variable on genetics, meatablosim, training intensity, rest, gear


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

Ah I didn't think of that... Wasn't my intention plate


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

dannythinx said:


> Ah I didn't think of that... Wasn't my intention lol


tbh you don't even have to talk about dieting for an iifym debate to kick off lol


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

It depends how important are your goals.


----------



## Irondan (Nov 23, 2014)

UlsterRugby said:


> So many variable on genetics, meatablosim, training intensity, rest, gear


This


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

nitrogen said:


> It depends how important are your goals.


that's what I mean I guess. Literally my goal was to fill out a large t shirt. Where I've got two small kids and a wife it wasn't reasonable in my mind to eat different meals or start weighing food etc so just made sure I eat a lot of Cals and got in above 100g protein a day. I actually went up to 15st so cut back on Cals but are the same and dropped to 14 5


----------



## Artgg (Dec 29, 2014)

Clean eating is not just for eating clean lol to not spike your insulin levels provide your body with minerals and fiber so on a long run you will have less chance to get cancer or heart attack but if you are not bothered you can eat microwave food and pizzas etc as long as you train you probably sweating like horse, I dont, even if its hot my body has no toxins and its easyer to go through a work out blood is fresh and my stomach are tidy. Yes I feel not "fuller" but my mind and body are so "light" it easier to go and do stuff, but hey its just me. "Do what the f**k you want to do"


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Body composition is primarily determined by total calories. Food choices have a far bigger impact on long term health however.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

As long as you're getting your protein from quality sources, getting a good balance of carbs and fats and you're consistently sticking to your calorie target, then whether it's "clean" or "dirty" doesn't make a blind bit of difference IMO.


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

Weight gain increase cal by 200-500 cal

Drop weight decrease cal by 200-500 cal

Learn to know your own body and be consistent.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Food choices do make a difference imo


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Imagine how great you'd look if you'd have got your diet nailed during that time too then 

All jokes aside, you may just have good nutrition partitioning and/or your normal appetite gets you to about the right calorie level. The latter is the key between those who *need *to track and those who it doesn't matter so much IMO. I'm pretty sure that's the case with you, because if you're routinely having as much as you like of things like like burgers and kfc, which are both relatively high in protein, but are "only" hitting 150g of protein a day, then you're probably good at managing your calories/portions without trying. Personally, for me, being a greedy cnut with a bottomless pit appetite, if left to my own devices I'd probably end up hitting 150g of protein before lunchtime from incidental (i.e. not even counting meat) sources alone and enough calories to rip my trousers.

There's a pretty good pyramid of nutrition (from rippedbody) which I've attached to this. It's essentially showing the importance order (in terms of body composition etc)... i.e. getting calories right is the most important thing... once they're right, macros matter next, and so on. In other words, if your relative macro *percentages *are right but your calories are off, you're a bit fcuked (cos by definition your absolute macro levels will be off too). If you're inadvertently getting the calories right without trying, then you're going to get reasonable results... probably better than most... though it will only get you so far without macros and so on.

Largely it depends on your goals, and the impact vs. reward of restriction.

All just IMO (apart from the image, that's not mine).


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Plate said:


> tbh you don't even have to talk about dieting for an iifym debate to kick off lol


There's always an IIFYM debate lurking in an alleyway close by ready to jump out


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

One thing I will never forget is when Arnold Schwarzenegger was questioned on his diet in his heyday and he replied.

"Don't matter what you eat as long as you eat plenty of it"

I think your health will be much better by having a "cleaner " diet and it's easier maintaining a lean physique but over all you can achieve what would be good enough for most on a dirty diet with bulk and cut approach. Just look at off season bodybuilders.


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

big said:


> Imagine how great you'd look if you'd have got your diet nailed during that time too then
> 
> All jokes aside, you may just have good nutrition partitioning and/or your normal appetite gets you to about the right calorie level. The latter is the key between those who *need *to track and those who it doesn't matter so much IMO. I'm pretty sure that's the case with you, because if you're routinely having as much as you like of things like like burgers and kfc, which are both relatively high in protein, but are "only" hitting 150g of protein a day, then you're probably good at managing your calories/portions without trying. Personally, for me, being a greedy cnut with a bottomless pit appetite, if left to my own devices I'd probably end up hitting 150g of protein before lunchtime from incidental (i.e. not even counting meat) sources alone and enough calories to rip my trousers.
> 
> ...


basically I eat two meals a day. One at 11 one at 7. No snacking in between. If I fee I need more protein I'll top up before bed with a protein shake. If I feel I don't I won't. That how I know what protein and Cals I'm getting because it's all split between two meals. Where those Cals come from can go against the grain to say the least..


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

I think I'm quite astute when it comes to Cals as I know if I get anywhere near 3k a day consistently I get fat. So around 2.5-2.8 a day and I can grow without getting too fat. Point is I don't pay too much attention to where the Cals are coming from


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

dannythinx said:


> basically I eat two meals a day. One at 11 one at 7. No snacking in between. If I fee I need more protein I'll top up before bed with a protein shake. If I feel I don't I won't. That how I know what protein and Cals I'm getting because it's all split between two meals. Where those Cals come from can go against the grain to say the least..


how the f**k do you live on 2 meals?!

Its 7am ans ive already technically had 3!


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

> how the f**k do you live on 2 meals?!
> 
> Its 7am ans ive already technically had 3!


You must be fat then


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

> basically I eat two meals a day. One at 11 one at 7. No snacking in between. If I fee I need more protein I'll top up before bed with a protein shake. If I feel I don't I won't. That how I know what protein and Cals I'm getting because it's all split between two meals. Where those Cals come from can go against the grain to say the least..


I did the same thing year ago, just two meals in a day. Had the best result of my life. Though, my first was at 2 and last meal at 10. But that's me, i am on a deficit 365 days.


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

mrwright said:


> how the f**k do you live on 2 meals?!
> 
> Its 7am ans ive already technically had 3!


it's pretty easy after the first few days. It's hardest after training days. I'm in the gym 615am out at 835ish and don't eat until 11. That's hard because at first you convince yourself your muscles are melting away lol


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> I did the same thing year ago, just two meals in a day. Had the best result of my life. Though, my first was at 2 and last meal at 10. But that's me, i am on a deficit 365 days.


it's like if


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

dannythinx said:


> I think I'm quite astute when it comes to Cals as I know* if I get anywhere near 3k a day consistently I get fat*. So around 2.5-2.8 a day and I can grow without getting too fat. Point is I don't pay too much attention to where the Cals are coming from
> 
> you've answered your question there...you need to find better food choices mate,cant see how your going to manage
> 
> 400 grams of protein/260plus gr of carbs/plus fats optimally over 2 meals.


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

you reckon it's the food rather then the Cals? I've always thought it's the Cals rather then the food. Don't forget I only train 3x a week I have a desk job and I'm 36


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

nitrogen said:


> Weight gain increase cal by 200-500 cal
> 
> Drop weight decrease cal by 200-500 cal
> 
> Learn to know your own body and be consistent.


Did you even read the guys post :lol:


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

hit micros and macros, food choices do not matter.

Do you thionk your body knows whether a gram of protein comes from an egg or chocolate bar. Protein is protein.


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

p.cullen said:


> Did you even read the guys post :lol:


I did. I replied to what he quoted for me, not his original opening post.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Drogon said:


> hit micros and macros, food choices do not matter.
> 
> Do you thionk your body knows whether a gram of protein comes from an egg or chocolate bar. Protein is protein.


Dont you fecking start :lol:


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

dannythinx said:


> you reckon it's the food rather then the Cals? I've always thought it's the Cals rather then the food. Don't forget I only train 3x a week I have a desk job and I'm 36


The clean food you eat will make a massive difference. The amino acid profile in a a home made burger is higher than the one you get in take away food chain. Add a boiled egg to your chicken breast and you get better amino acid profile. Cleaner carbs keep the hunger away.


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

nitrogen said:


> I did. I replied to what he quoted for me, not his original opening post.


my bad :whistling: lol

the quotes always come up blank on my feed for some reason


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

Drogon said:


> Do you thionk your body knows whether a gram of protein comes from an egg or chocolate bar. Protein is protein.


Are you saying that chocolate has higher amino acid profile than eggs? I now understand why some members on ukm send PMs to give advice and use the open chat for fun......


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

Drogon said:


> hit micros and macros, food choices do not matter.
> 
> Do you thionk your body knows whether a gram of protein comes from an egg or chocolate bar. Protein is protein.


this is basically what im alluding too i guess. carb comes from white bread rather then brown rice.. does my body care lol if theres damage to repair it will use whatever to repair it


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

p.cullen said:


> my bad :whistling: lol
> 
> the quotes always come up blank on my feed for some reason


Don't worry mate. I often skim read then lost in translation. It's kind of a tumble weed effect. The site has been playing up recently.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

nitrogen said:


> Are you saying that chocolate has higher amino acid profile than eggs? I now understand why some members on ukm send PMs to give advice and use the open chat for fun......


So please elaborate as to how getting 10g of protein from an egg and 10g from chocolate will make any difference provided the rest of your diet (i.e. i dunno, another 240g of protein) is from whole, complete sources. I said if macros and micros on point, overall.

Please also provide some evidence as to amino acid profile effecting muscle growth/retention PROVIDED a total amount of adequate protein has been consumed.

Stop touting BS you have read from others that tout BS.


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

nitrogen said:


> Are you saying that chocolate has higher amino acid profile than eggs? I now understand why some members on ukm send PMs to give advice and use the open chat for fun......


lets say an egg or a soy bean.. both have a complete amino acid profile.. besides even if its not a complete protein if the diet is varied other foods will have the amino acid in the original food didnt and the body will complete it.. thats why theres a lot of successful vegan bb's


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

A1243R said:


> Dont you fecking start :lol:


Hehe sorry I am in one of those moods this morning pal :thumb :lol:


----------



## JNape25 (Jun 29, 2015)

FelonE said:


> There's always an IIFYM debate *lurking in an alleyway close by ready to jump out*


I've never been called "an IIFYM Debate" before........


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

I guess I'm lucky and can get away with eating crap Aslong as I maintain a decent diet on top of that.

The minute I drop carbs down to about 50-150g fat just drops off me and my waist goes tiny, but I also go flat.

I think if a decent diet is maintained there is room for other foods not as clean


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

Drogon said:


> So please elaborate as to how getting 10g of protein from an egg and 10g from chocolate will make any difference provided the rest of your diet (i.e. i dunno, another 240g of protein) is from whole, complete sources. I said if macros and micros on point, overall.
> Please also provide some evidence as to amino acid profile effecting muscle growth/retention PROVIDED a total amount of adequate protein has been consumed.
> 
> Stop touting BS you have read from others that tout BS.


Suppose someone consumes 240g protein in diet decides to add another 10grams of protein.

10grams from eggs = roughly 150cal

10grams from chocolate =roughly 1000cal

I don't need to justify my "tout ".


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

dannythinx said:


> lets say an egg or a soy bean.. both have a complete amino acid profile.. besides even if its not a complete protein if the diet is varied other foods will have the amino acid in the original food didnt and the body will complete it.. thats why theres a lot of successful vegan bb's


Yep, rriceand beans eg complete the amino acid profile.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

nitrogen said:


> Suppose someone consumes 240g protein in diet decides to add another 10grams of protein.
> 
> 10grams from eggs = roughly 150cal
> 
> ...


Well then you are in a 950 calorie surplus on the latter and so obviously results will be different.

Did you really just put that...man this is why I do not bother :lol:


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

nitrogen said:


> Are you saying that chocolate has higher amino acid profile than eggs? I now understand why some members on ukm send PMs to give advice and use the open chat for fun......


Think theres a massive miscommunication :tongue:


----------



## Trendy (Oct 8, 2015)

I believe it's dependent on your genetics, I have a close friend that can shovel s**t in to his cake hole and remain shredded all yeah round. If I look at a cupcake I gain fat mass.


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

dannythinx said:


> lets say an egg or a soy bean.. both have a complete amino acid profile.. besides even if its not a complete protein if the diet is varied other foods will have the amino acid in the original food didnt and the body will complete it.. thats why theres a lot of successful vegan bb's


never seen any really big vegan bb's thow unless like all vegans always say look at a gorrilla??


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

When I do an IIFYM style diet I am always tempted to binge. I'm the type of guy where if I eat one cookie I go on to eat a good 8 or more because I've got a taste for them. I keep my diet 80% clean so I don't get a taste for sweet stuff and I feel better in myself eating clean food too. I sit at sub 9% body fat pretty much year round because of it.


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

DLTBB said:


> When I do an IIFYM style diet I am always tempted to binge. I'm the type of guy where if I eat one cookie I go on to eat a good 8 or more because I've got a taste for them. I keep my diet 80% clean so I don't get a taste for sweet stuff and I feel better in myself eating clean food too. I sit at sub 9% body fat pretty much year round because of it.


yeah and if i was dedicated enough or wanted the ripped look id do the same.. unfortunately i like pizza and beer too much and see the gym more as an enjoyable hobby then a life style


----------



## peanutbob69 (Aug 26, 2010)

It seems that according to everyone here there is only two ways of eating...binging on shitty take-outs like burger king,KFC etc...or weighing your skinless chicken breasts and broccolli...

I just stick to the basics: Eating lots of unprocessed forms of protein i.e. chicken, beef, fish.....lots of green veg and low GI quality carbs.

Stay away from processed food.

I also enjoy switching between high fat low carb/sugar and low fat higher carbs when bulking. If you have high fat and high carbs you will get fat and suffer ill health.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

FelonE said:


> There's always an IIFYM debate lurking in an alleyway close by ready to jump out


i said iifym 3 times in the mirror once, not been the same since..

i never get notifications when you quote me you know, not sure if I'm the only one..


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

A snippet from this article by Alan Aragon - http://wannabebig.com/diet-and-nutrition/the-dirt-on-clean-eating/

1) Smaller, more frequent meals do not speed metabolism compared to the same total calories & macros consumed in larger, less frequent meals. Objective research has shown this repeatedly in tightly controlled, opinion-free conditions:
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/11319656
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/1905998

2) Smaller, more frequent meals are not reliably more effective than larger, less frequent meals when it comes to controlling appetite and blood sugar. Again, don't take my word for it, look at the scientific evidence:
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/22719910

3) "Clean" is a misleading term. It's what launched the fat-free, cholesterol/sat-fat-phobia that plagued the 80's & 90's & actually contributed to the horrendous prevalence of beetus & obesity today. There are still bodybuilders who avoid perfectly nutritious foods that they feel are not "clean" enough, yet they're fine with downing a glowing-green proprietary blend of stims that's chock-full of human-engineered ingredients, then slamming an empty-calorie carb supp after training. The irony is exquisite... Here's my article on clean eating - please give it a read. This topic can't be summed up in a soundbite. http://www.wannabebig.com/diet-an&#8230;/the-dirt-on-clean-eating/
- Alan Aragon


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> A snippet from this article by Alan Aragon - http://wannabebig.com/diet-and-nutrition/the-dirt-on-clean-eating/
> 
> 1) Smaller, more frequent meals do not speed metabolism compared to the same total calories & macros consumed in larger, less frequent meals. Objective research has shown this repeatedly in tightly controlled, opinion-free conditions:
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/11319656
> ...


So true :lol:


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

> you've answered your question there...you need to find better food choices mate,cant see how your going to manage
> 
> *400 grams of protein*/260plus gr of carbs/plus fats optimally over 2 meals.


@mal why are you talking about 400g of protein? The OP is eating a much more sensible 150g per day.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

> The amino acid profile in a a home made burger is higher than the one you get in take away food chain.


Are they breeding cows with significantly different amino acid profiles in their muscle now? Stop talking nonsense.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

does not have any effect


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

does not have any effect

its all about the 8 hour arm workout


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

smaller meals have got nothing to do with metab.people always quote this?....smaller meals allow you to eat more,

digest better,less bloat n gas hanging around in your gut...could go on and on tbh.

if it fits your macros yes if you eat small amounts of clean food,protein(eating knowhere enough) fill up on

what you like to hit what?a usless amount of cals building zero muscle.

just eat more of the good food and pile the muscle on,if you need to hit more cals drink whey shakes,why dont

people do this coz they cant be fvcked to do it,cant afford the nutrition or too tight to spend it on real grub/supps

and expect gearz to do the job...not gonna happen.

putting on my hard had now,and hide behind curtain.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Ultrasonic said:


> @mal why are you talking about 400g of protein? The OP is eating a much more sensible 150g per day.


could of said 500.....options on the table.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

> could of said 500.....options on the table.


Your point though seemed to be that trying to eat such a large amount of protein in just two meals would be nigh on impossible, which whilst true didn't appear to be relevant.

I'm also confident that nobody on this forum needs 500g of protein per day to grow optimally FWIW, and anyone eating this much would be better off reducing it. Everyone is of course free to try whatever they want though.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

mal said:


> smaller meals have got nothing to do with metab.people always quote this?....smaller meals allow you to eat more,
> 
> digest better,less bloat n gas hanging around in your gut...could go on and on tbh.
> 
> ...


u wot m7+4-5+2


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

> smaller meals allow you to eat more,


You're right in that eating more meals in a day can help people to consume larger amounts of total food per day by keeping the size of each meal more manageable. This becomes more relevant the higher total calorie consumption needs to be for an individual.


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

Ultrasonic said:


> Are they breeding cows with significantly different amino acid profiles in their muscle now? Stop talking nonsense.


I never said that. What I meant is that if you buy a burger in a take away fast chain shop it contains all sorts of preservatives and bulking agents as opposed to making it yourself at home, that has better nutritional value. I used it as an example. You need to learn how to read between the lines.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

nitrogen said:


> I never said that. What I meant is that if you buy a burger in a take away fast chain shop it contains all sorts of preservatives and bulking agents as opposed to making it yourself at home, that has better nutritional value. I used it as an example. You need to learn how to read between the lines.


All that may be true, but you specifically referred to the amino acid profile which is why I said what I did.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

I went from 10 stone to 14 stone in about 2 years from eating takeaway 2-3 meals a day with fry ups for breaky and chips and dip before bed. Wasn't lean but wasn't fat either. Then I went from 14 to 15 stone in a few months on a vegetarian diet which was somewhat cleaner. Now I'm back training at 12.5 stone on a very very healthy vegan wholefood diet and I expect to make the same gains if not better gains as I did before, but this time not feeling like a bag of dog s**t.


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

Ultrasonic said:


> All that may be true, but you specifically referred to the amino acid profile which is why I said what I did.


I did notice when I mixed two to three different protein sources in a meal my gains were better during cutting than previous year. E. G. I would have chicken breast, a boiled egg and cottage cheese in a meal. I adjusted the portions not to go mad on total protein intake.

ItsIt's all trial and error. If I want to lean out I don't touch chocolate, alcohol or junk food. Purely because I can't control myself. Either do it or not.


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

Dark sim said:


> A snippet from this article by Alan Aragon - http://wannabebig.com/diet-and-nutrition/the-dirt-on-clean-eating/
> 
> 1) Smaller, more frequent meals do not speed metabolism compared to the same total calories & macros consumed in larger, less frequent meals. Objective research has shown this repeatedly in tightly controlled, opinion-free conditions:
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/11319656
> ...


Hence intermittent fasting.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

> smaller meals have got nothing to do with metab.people always quote this?....smaller meals allow you to eat more


This is an individual thing. Personally, I find that eating 4 large meals a day at 1000 calories each allows me to get 4000 calories in no problem. Whereas when I'm cutting I find that eating little and often keeps me feeling fuller throughout the day, rather than getting to the point where I'm really hungry and then eating a medium sized meal and not feeling satisfied.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

nitrogen said:


> Hence intermittent fasting.


Is likely a waste of time if total calories are the same.

Edit: although it can help many to lose weight because it helps them to eat less.


----------



## TIDALWAVE (Aug 30, 2015)

So leave 20% in your daily diet to eat what you like instead of all typical bb food?


----------



## TIDALWAVE (Aug 30, 2015)

dannythinx said:


> When I stated lifting around 3 and a half years ago I was a pigeon chested narrow shouldered fat bellied mess. Now I sure as f don't look like something off the front cover of men's fitness and too be honest I'm not bothered by that. But now I look completely different. I wear a 44inch blazer or a large t shirt. I wear a 17 inch collar shirt. And I've got a 32inch waist. I've definitely bulked up and my Mrs says I look decent in a pair of briefs lol.
> 
> Over those years my nutrition has been shitt. Pizza, McDonald's, Burger King, I love kfc.. Spag Bol, chilli, I eat microwave meals at lunch. Crisp sandwiches ffs!! Anything I fancy I eat.. I do eat a lot off eggs for vitamins.
> 
> ...


 Post a picture of your physique.


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

TIDALWAVE said:


> Post a picture of your physique.


 I have done more then once go look in recent pics thread.. I NEVER SAID ONCE I was ripped or even aluded to it.. I'm talking about building muscle


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> A snippet from this article by Alan Aragon - http://wannabebig.com/diet-and-nutrition/the-dirt-on-clean-eating/
> 
> 1) Smaller, more frequent meals do not speed metabolism compared to the same total calories & macros consumed in larger, less frequent meals. Objective research has shown this repeatedly in tightly controlled, opinion-free conditions:
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/11319656
> ...


 I dont know why you quote Alan so much and not follow his advice.


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

Ultrasonic said:


> Your point though seemed to be that trying to eat such a large amount of protein in just two meals would be nigh on impossible, which whilst true didn't appear to be relevant.
> 
> I'm also confident that nobody on this forum needs 500g of protein per day to grow optimally FWIW, and anyone eating this much would be better off reducing it. Everyone is of course free to try whatever they want though.


 3.5kg of protein a week is absurd


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

banzi said:


> I dont know why you quote Alan so much and not follow his advice.


 lol


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

DLTBB said:


> When I do an IIFYM style diet I am always tempted to binge. I'm the type of guy* where if I eat one cookie I go on to eat a good 8* or more because I've got a taste for them. I keep my diet 80% clean so I don't get a taste for sweet stuff and I feel better in myself eating clean food too. I sit at sub 9% body fat pretty much year round because of it.


 That's why guys following IIFYM ends up looking fat. A simple carbs creates a hunger IMO and one end up eating more than the goals. All IMO


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

banzi said:


> I dont know why you quote Alan so much and not follow his advice.


 Your quote is out of context lol


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> That's why guys following IIFYM ends up looking fat. A simple carbs creates a hunger IMO and one end up eating more than the goals. All IMO


 It works if you stick to your macros. If you cannot control yourself around simple carbs then best avoid simple carbs. No one says they need to part of iifym, it is an option. Most thnk iifym is eating $hit, far from it, it allows flexibility.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> It works if you stick to your macros. If you cannot control yourself around simple carbs then best avoid simple carbs. No one says they need to part of iifym, it is an option. Most thnk iifym is eating $hit, far from it, it allows flexibility.


 Agree to everything you said. I never doubt that it may not work. For most including me, it's easy to avoid a certain food(Simple sugar in this case) rather than controlling it. At the end, there is nothing that doesn't work unless one himself doesn't work


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> I did the same thing year ago, just two meals in a day. Had the best result of my life. Though, my first was at 2 and last meal at 10. But that's me, i am on a deficit 365 days.


 If you were on a deficit 365 days a year you would be skeletal or dead, your not, your probably just slowing your metabolism etc.

Also that body composition pyramid has 1 glaring error. The big end of the pyramid says nothing about Tren?


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

lewdylewd said:


> *If you were on a deficit 365 days a year you would be skeletal or dead, your not, your probably just slowing your metabolism etc.*
> 
> Also that body composition pyramid has 1 glaring error. The big end of the pyramid says nothing about Tren?


 Thanks for the laugh


----------



## TIDALWAVE (Aug 30, 2015)

dannythinx said:


> I have done more then once go look in recent pics thread.. I NEVER SAID ONCE I was ripped or even aluded to it.. I'm talking about building muscle


 wasn't avin a go mate chillax


----------



## biglad90 (Oct 20, 2010)

Back the the op, I try to eat "clean" by that I mean decent fresh meals/ingredients.

I weigh most things also, and aim for total Cals and protein. Carbs come naturally to me.

I used to eat loads of crap, I still don't eat "clean clean" but it's better.

Less takeaways, no alcohol, don't smoke, no processed crap, low salt, etc

Plus I talk vitamins/fish oils daily, with other supps.

Just my 2 cents, but it's not the be all and end all if you don't eat chicken rice and broccoli every meal.

Enjoy your food


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Thanks for the laugh


 Well how long have you been in a deficit for and how much weight have you lost? How much of a deficit are you in?


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

lewdylewd said:


> Well how long have you been in a deficit for and how much weight have you lost? How much of a deficit are you in?


 I don't do for weight loss mate. I just eat less under my maintenance. Unless and until i decide to cut, i always create a very small deficit that doesn't stall my weight loss significantly. I understand where you are coming from.


----------



## TIDALWAVE (Aug 30, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> When I do an IIFYM style diet I am always tempted to binge. I'm the type of guy where if I eat one cookie I go on to eat a good 8 or more because I've got a taste for them. I keep my diet 80% clean so I don't get a taste for sweet stuff and I feel better in myself eating clean food too. I sit at sub 9% body fat pretty much year round because of it.


 So if you eat 2500 a day, allow 500 for crap like mars bars etc?

You think this is the best approach, I am sick of eating rice and chiken?


----------



## over9000 (Dec 21, 2015)

Very important. You wouldn't fill our car up with shite fuel would you?


----------

